# Cardio after weights? or on a separate day?



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

Can anyone tell me which way is best for loosing body fat?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

do it after your weights session and before breakfast if you can


----------



## manatee (Jul 9, 2010)

im know expert but i had a personal trainer once who told me that you should do a warmup of cardio on weights days to get the blood pumping and only do a full cardio day on days you arent doing anything.. this might be wrong but thats what i was told so perhaps i might learn from here lol


----------



## huwgarms (Jun 12, 2010)

as above fasted, pre breakfast cardio is best, then do cardio after your weights sessions the theory is that glycogen storage is burnt off during heavy lifting so when it comes round to energy for cardio your body is able to get to that fat easier.

that doesnt mean dont do cardio on non lifting days mind, depends on your goals


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

poshbird said:


> Can anyone tell me which way is best for loosing body fat?


exercise is the least efficent way to lose bodyfat.A calorie controlled, well balanced diet(approx 1800) plus a hard lifting session once/twice week, is the most productive route.eat every 3 hours, plus keep well hydrated.When the fat loss stalls for more than two weeks, cut back by another 100 calories, to a minimum of 1500.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Wayne.uk said:


> If I done weights at 1pm then had my protein shake then done cardio would I burn muscle? and what would I have to drink after the cardio? water or protein?
> 
> can someone explain this to me, thanks.


All you will do, if you do "cardio" after lifting, is drain further reserves from your recovery ability, and inhibit any strength gains.Forget cardio and concentrate on getting strong.


----------



## huwgarms (Jun 12, 2010)

if your diet is correct then no you shouldnt burn muscle if you keep to low intesity cardio. aim for heart rate around 67 bpm u should be fine, dont run, !


----------



## poacher (Dec 20, 2008)

Im struggling to lose body fat too i was just wondering if eating to much at a time was the problem i struggle to break my meals up into 6 a day due to work my diet is low carb just cant seem to move it


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

huwgarms said:


> if your diet is correct then no you shouldnt burn muscle if you keep to low intesity cardio. aim for heart rate around 67 bpm u should be fine, dont run, !


67??? Isn't 120 more the area you should go for on a low intensity fat burn? When I do cardio it's always after weights. No other opportunity to do it and I still continue to gain muscle and lose fat - hasn't had a detremental effect on me at all.


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

huwgarms said:


> if your diet is correct then no you shouldnt burn muscle if you keep to low intesity cardio. aim for heart rate around 67 bpm u should be fine, dont run, !


 67bpm?? id suggest around 130 ish mate


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

at the end of the day op as long as your diets in check,nice and clean,good fats etc any cardio weather its pre breakfast or after training is better than no cardio at all but pre breakfast is always recommended as best for burning fat,that said your diet will dictate on how you lose b/f...trial and error on whats best for you really


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Wayne.uk said:


> How fast do you run and for how long?
> 
> Do you have a shake after cardio aswell?


I do weights for an hour, then get on a cross trainer for about 30 mins. 'Apparently' that's about 400 calories but I'm not sure accurate that is. It's fairly high intensity. Yes I have a whey shake as soon as I get in the changing rooms. Never felt any muscle loss from doing this.



joe.b said:


> 67bpm?? id suggest around 130 ish mate


Yeh that's what I was thinking mate. 67 is bugger all.


----------



## huwgarms (Jun 12, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> 67??? Isn't 120 more the area you should go for on a low intensity fat burn? When I do cardio it's always after weights. No other opportunity to do it and I still continue to gain muscle and lose fat - hasn't had a detremental effect on me at all.


haha oops yea where 67 came from no idea lol! thanks for that


----------



## paddy2010 (Jun 8, 2010)

cardio after weights for sure. it also strenghtens your arms!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paddy2010 said:


> cardio after weights for sure. it also strenghtens your arms!


the number 67 you lot are on it about i suspect is the % of your heart rate max that will put you in the low intensity fat burning zone


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

essexboy said:


> exercise is the least efficent way to lose bodyfat.A calorie controlled, well balanced diet(approx 1800) plus a hard lifting session once/twice week, is the most productive route.eat every 3 hours, plus keep well hydrated.When the fat loss stalls for more than two weeks, cut back by another 100 calories, to a minimum of 1500.


I strongly disagree with this. Fasted cardio is working really well for me. Exercise increases your metabolism for many hours so you continue burning extra calories even when sleeping. Dieting will slow down your metabolism.


----------



## bazooka tooth2 (Jul 11, 2010)

i train with weghts 1 day on 1 off and do cardio pwo on traing days and first thing in morning on non training days.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Like others have said, pre-breakfast light cardio (fast paced walking) for 30-45 mins every day will see you shift the lard.

Adding maybe 30 mins of light cardio after weights as well.

Don't worry about recovery time and preserving every last gram of muscle. Your goal is fat loss.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Kezz said:


> do it after your weights session and before breakfast if you can


x2 thats the way i do it too


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

essexboy said:


> exercise is the least efficent way to lose bodyfat.A calorie controlled, well balanced diet(approx 1800) plus a hard lifting session once/twice week, is the most productive route.eat every 3 hours, plus keep well hydrated.When the fat loss stalls for more than two weeks, cut back by another 100 calories, to a minimum of 1500.


i dont agree with that,otherwise getting into show nik would be a piece of p1ss :lol:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

weeman said:


> x2 thats the way i do it too


And just what do you know about working out? Lol.

:laugh:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

suliktribal said:


> And just what do you know about working out? Lol.
> 
> :laugh:


fook all matey,am just a lazy bastrd :lol:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

essexboy said:


> exercise is the least efficent way to lose bodyfat.A calorie controlled, well balanced diet*(approx 1800)* plus a hard lifting session once/twice week, is the most productive route.eat every 3 hours, plus keep well hydrated.When the fat loss stalls for more than two weeks, cut back by another 100 calories, *to a minimum of 1500*.


can i just ask mate, without knowing weight, his daily activities, bf%, boy type, how can you give these numbers? my gf is on less than 1500kcals, and leaning up nicley, and for the last few months even though her bf% droped her weigt stayed the same. its too hard to give these numbers with no information.

i know for my body i would drop copious ammounts of weight on 1800kcals.

THIS BIT I MAY BE COMPLEATLY WRONG SO APOLOGIES IF SO.

but did you not hae a argument on a different thread a while back, about genetics or soemething and saythat you couldnt drop your bf% very low and blamed it on genetics?

again i could be wrong memory aint great, but if so then maybe rellok ow you loo at going about fat loss


----------

